# ROMANCE COLLECTION PREGNANT AND ALONE



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

*ROMANCE COLLECTION PREGNANT AND ALONE*

Available from Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/ROMANCE-COLLECTION-PREGNANT-Collection-ebook/dp/B00D6AUUI8/ Buy the collection and save money.

The *Romance Collection Pregnant and Alone*, consists of two of my all-time bestselling novels. In both books, the heroines find out they are pregnant. Neither is married, but both are delighted at the prospect of becoming mothers. Their circumstances are very different, but each is faced with the complications of adding the father back into their lives. A note of caution however. These books are emotionally charged. You'll laugh and you'll cry along with Lauren and Jessica. They will touch your heart forever.

Here's some background on each book.

*SWEET ANTICIPATION* - Lauren Nelson was expecting a baby. What she wasn't expecting was a man in her life. When the lovely widow decided to go through with the artificial insemination she and her husband had planned, she thought she had everything under control. She had carefully selected the donor for his intelligence, his character, his similarity in appearance to her husband and his anonymity. But a mix up in the lab casts doubt on whose sperm was actually used, and suddenly there was a possibility there was a very real man involved who wanted the child as much as Lauren did. He just doesn't want Lauren.

And she doesn't want him. With her deceased husband still very much alive in her heart and her thoughts, she wasn't ready to fall in love again. All she wanted was to create a wonderful life for her child and to have a successful florist shop. But Dr. Jordan Daniels doesn't cooperate. In fact, nothing he does fit into her carefully planned pregnancy. And worst of all, he won't go away.

AUTHOR'S NOTE: This book was written because my readers demanded it. After the controversy of an earlier book, *PASSION AND POSSESSION*, the feedback from my fans inspired me to write this book about two compelling, but stubborn people who have their whole lives planned...except for the tiny twist of fate that binds them forever. I'm confident this book will satisfy even the most critical of my readers. Enjoy!

_*PASSION AND POSSESSION*_ broke several barriers in the romance genre with the subject matter in this book. Real life isn't always simple or pretty or perfect. The characters should be pushed to their limits and ultimately either survive together or find their resolution alone. Sometimes people are meant to live happily ever after, and sometimes, life has other plans.


----------

